# Looking for a Win10 fresh Installation checklist ideas for Essential non audio Software



## toomanynotes (May 27, 2019)

Hi
It's been a while since I updated with fresh install, So I was wondering what non audio essential software can you people recommend. 
In the ole days it was CCleaner, but Wins 10 pro does a better job (i heard) 
Also winrar, search utility 'Everything', filebox extender, VLC media player. Important Codecs. Virus scanners.

Can anyone give me suggestions? I will be using internet on this new laptop. Never done any harm before.

Thank you.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (May 27, 2019)

Imo, you should start by downloading and installing all of Microsoft's Visual Studio runtime packages, .NET packages and DirectX updates.

I personally like to keep third-party software to a minimum on my production system but here's some stuff I use:

**SpybotS&D* for blacklisting dodgy websites and popups from browser. (It's got a function called Immunization that adds blacklists to installed browsers.) I turn off all the real time protection options because it conflicts with Windows 10 Defender.
**MalwareBytes* for scanning for viruses that are usually not caught by traditional anti-virus. Once again, I turn off all the real time protection options because it conflicts with Windows 10 Defender.
**uBlock* plugin for browser, which effectively blocks most ads on most websites.
**CCleaner* only for disabling some of the start up programs and scheduled tasks with few clicks.
**Speccy* to quickly pull up system information whenever I need it.
**HWinfo* for also pulling up detailed system information.
**WinRAR*.
**VLC Media Player* for playing pretty much any type of media.
*Media player codec packs.
**OBS* for screen/video recording.
**Notepad++*.
**OneDrive*/*DropBox*.
**Discord*.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 27, 2019)

Thank you! This is so much help, detailed list too! 
I guess I need a latency checker too.
Also if you did have to go on the internet to official sites would you just use Microsoft Edge or firefox/chrome?
Thanks


----------



## wst3 (May 27, 2019)

With the introduction of Windows 10 I have finally stopped fretting about all the software that comes with the OS. If I could create a slimmed down installation (I miss the XP utilities that did this<G>!) I might, but I might not. For whatever reason MS seems to have done a decent enough job.

The advice about downloading and installing the MS runtimes may even be going the way of the dinosaur (although there is something to be said for getting it out of the way!)

Other non-musical software that I do install (cause everyone loves lists?)

Basic tools & Utilities:

7-Zip 16.04
ActivePerl 5.24.1 Build 2402
Adobe Acrobat DC
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player
Angry IP Scanner
Ant Renamer
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Bonjour
CCleaner
ChucK
CloneSpy 3.33 - 64 bit
CobraNet Discovery
CpuCoreParking
DisplayFusion 9.5
FileZilla Client 3.35.1
Free Launch Bar 64-bit Edition
Java 8 Update 211 (64-bit)
LastPass
Link Shell Extension
MATLAB Runtime 8.5
Notepad++ (64-bit x64)
Picasa 3
PowerShell Community Extensions 3.1
Remove Empty Directories version 2.2
TrackballWorks
TreeSize Free V4.0.3
Visual Studio Tools for the Office system 3.0 Runtime
WinMerge 2.14.0
WinPcap 4.1.3 - most folks won't need this, but I play around with networking
A bunch of browsers, cloud tools, etc:

Amazon Drive
Amazon Kindle
Amazon Music
Backup and Sync from Google
Dropbox
Google Chrome
iCloud
iTunes
Mozilla Firefox 67.0 (x64 en-US)
Mozilla Thunderbird 60.6.1 (x86 en-US)
MTPuTTY 1.6 beta
Pandora
PuTTY
Remote Desktop
Spotify
Spybot Anti-Beacon
TightVNC
VLC media player
There are also some music related tools that I find easier to install first:

Chord Pro Manager
Dante Control and Monitoring
Dante Virtual Soundcard
Gobbler
GratisVolverPro
Impulse Modeler 1.9
Lemur v5.3.4
Line 6 Driver2 Helix v1.91 Uninstaller
Line 6 Driver2 HxStomp v1.91 Uninstaller
Line 6 Helix Uninstaller
Line 6 HX Edit Uninstaller
Line 6 Line 6 Updater Uninstaller
Line 6 Uninstaller
Line 6 WinUsb Driver v1.0.0.0 Uninstaller
ROLI Dashboard
Syntorial
TablEdit 2.77
Voxengo Deconvolver 1.9.3
VVMic
ZOOM Ambisonics Player
And a bunch of software downloaders:

ProjectSAM Downloader
Continuata Downloader
Toontrack Downloader
Waves Central 10.0.1.3
and others I've not yet added to the list, seems everyone has a downloader these days
I also do some theatre work, so I have a handful of theatre tools, others won't need them:

Chamsys MagicQ

LD Calculator Lite 1.02 b1
Stage Research RFGuru2
Stage Research RFScanner1
Stage Research SFX6
Stage Research SoftPlot9
QLC+
And of course copy protection hardware utilities:

eLicenser Control
Pace License Support
Why yes, I really do keep this list around, which may seem silly, but it makes building a new machine so much easier.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 27, 2019)

Great thanks a bunch!

I wonder what your 'start up programs' is like??!
I take it all this goes on your os drive?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jay Panikkar (May 28, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> Also if you did have to go on the internet to official sites would you just use Microsoft Edge or firefox/chrome?


Chrome is my default browser for now, but I use Edge for reading documents and literature. Microsoft is developing a new Chromium-based version of Edge, and once that happens, I'll probably switch to Edge as my default browser.


----------



## Pietro (May 28, 2019)

I would say, keep it simple.

Things that I couldn't live without:
OneNote (from windows store) 
Dropbox (desktop app not the windows store thing) 
CrashPlan (if you use it)
Strokes Plus (mouse gestures and scripted macros app)
Opera browser
7-zip (never had the need to go back to winrar)
Slack (if you use it with your clients)

Of course all drivers and software for your internal and external hardware. And that would be right after all windows updates.

I wouldnt install an extra malware or anti-virus as long as you are smart on the internet. I didnt have a problem with those for at least 5 years now. 

- Piotr


----------



## wst3 (May 28, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> Great thanks a bunch!
> 
> I wonder what your 'start up programs' is like??!
> I take it all this goes on your os drive?



Yes, all of this is on my OS drive, as are all my music tools.

My startup programs and services is managed - I start all the cloud storage "devices" and Displayfusion, as well as utilities required by drivers, which I really need to dig into, since many are probably not necessary.

BUT, the good news is that is about all I need to do anymore - a big improvement over managing previous installations!


----------



## Coriolis (May 30, 2019)

IrfanView has been my main photo viewer and editor for years. It's lightweight and has a lot of tools, and is free and doesn't have adware. Most of the other stuff I put on a fresh install has already been mentioned


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 5, 2019)

Total Commander: the ultimate file manager - http://www.ghilser.com
(I'm unaffiliated, but it's been my companion since forever, and I can't do sh* without it)

And Foobar2000, the Reaper of audio players (for nerds)

Both are light-weight and low impact on your system.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 25, 2019)

My advice would be to make a list of things you may potentially want to install at some point but only install what you think you will actively use for now. It’s easy to come up with a “master plan” so to speak and try to prepare for everything you could theoretically need, but what ends up happening is you load up your computer with a bunch of things you may never use.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 25, 2019)

I just got a new computer as well and am trying not to load too much. One thing I did do at first was to remove MacAfee. I swear, they ship with every computer I get and they are the most PIA virus checker I have tried. I generally use Windows Defender and Malwarebytes free because I have had less issues with them. 

It is weird having only one version of Cubase though.


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 26, 2019)

You'll also need a lightweight PDF reader (unless MS Edge is good enough for you)


----------

